
CppCon 2016: Bjarne Stroustrup “The Evolution of C++ Past, Present and Future” - AlexeyBrin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wzc7a3McOs
======
melling
At 1:03:00 he expresses his disappointment in the progress.

~~~
yhager
He hasn't been hiding his frustration with the committee's progress. However,
when asked about that, he also said he values the democracy and committee
process more than his own ideas. On the option of being a "Benevolent C++
Dictator for life", he said "Power Corrupts".

